# Brad Nailer vs. Finishing Nailer



## bjbatlanta

Brad nailers typically shoot a max. of 2" brad that is a much lighter gauge than a finish nailer which is capable of shooting a 2-1/2" nail. Personally I use a brag nailer with 1-1/4" brads to nail casing to the edge of a window frame (for example) then a 15 gauge nailer with 1-3/4" to nail the casing to the wall studs. Baseboard I would use a nailer also. You could use brads of the proper length for both I guess. Once everything is caulked, it's not going anywhere. I can't speak for the battery nailers. All of mine are either pneumatic or Paslode (gas & battery).


----------



## Bob Mariani

Brad nailers are for thinner wood and they have a smaller head. Finish nailers with a bigger head and longer nails are used for the outer edge of the casing, baseboard and exterior trim work. I have both in air and battery. I use the Dewalt battery finish nailer. I like this one more than the pasload finish nailers. On larger jobs I would use the air nailers. (cheaper to operate)


----------



## bjbatlanta

I've heard and read good things about the DeWalt battery nailer, but haven't had an opportunity to try one. I did try a Ridgid that recently came out. Didn't seem to have enough power to sink the nails all the time. The battery gun would be ideal for smaller projects without having to deal with gas cartridges. As Bob said, pneumatic is the best way to go for large jobs....


----------



## Ron6519

I would stay away from the Senco AF25 battery nailers nailers. I've had two malfunction with very light use. The first was the 12 volt model and the second was the 14 volt model. Both went for service within 9 months for their first repair. They both currently sit in the garage, again not working.
The Dewalt gun(finish nailer) has been working fine for about a year with no issues. It is a heavy gun compared to the Sencos' but manageable.
Ron


----------



## DBRhino

Bob Mariani said:


> Brad nailers are for thinner wood and they have a smaller head. Finish nailers with a bigger head and longer nails are used for the outer edge of the casing, baseboard and exterior trim work. I have both in air and battery. I use the Dewalt battery finish nailer. I like this one more than the pasload finish nailers. On larger jobs I would use the air nailers. (cheaper to operate)


So if i wanted to do some trim jobs around the windows and doors. ALso installing T&G in a fish house and trim on some cabinets.
Which would be the best to get?

Dewalt 18volt 18 gauge brad nailer $169
good deal?


----------



## Bob Mariani

The dewalt gun is a good one. After time it jams if you put more than one section of nails. One at a time and never a problem. Not good for the inside edge of the casing. (will split too easily.) Also no indication that you are out of nails. Many of the air guns I have simply do not fire when the nails are out.


----------

